# Fight Club, Finally!



## CaraBou (Aug 24, 2014)

I have never seen Fight Club but am sitting down to watch it now. Judging only by the title, I would never have thought to rent it.  But my curiosity is piqued after several posts on this forum.  I water at the mouth with Brad Pitt's look, and if he's a soap maker, all the better!  I'm also into murder and mayhem (not first hand, of course).  Soap, murder, and Brad -- what more could a girl want?? 

My husband has seen the movie and I've asked him a few questions about it.  He'll only say "you can't talk about Fight Club."  When I tell him I know that Brad Pitt plays a soap maker, he acts like I've been sniffing lye.  So obviously I just need to watch the movie and see what it's really about.  I'm trying to keep a low expectation since there's probably a reason this film is 15 years old and I have never seen it.  

Popcorn in hand... lights dimming... hitting play!


----------



## DiddlyO (Aug 24, 2014)

It's awesome! One of Brad Pitt's finest moments!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 24, 2014)

A half hour to go and still no murder.  But I did call the mayhem!  Project Mayhem -- don't ask any questions!


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL, I watched that a couple of months ago for the first time ever.  No spoilers, but I was astounded that people did not realize what kind of soap was on that counter.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 24, 2014)

OK, that was definitely different than I thought it was going to be.  But Brad Pitt _was _a soap maker. I like how he pointed out to his alter ego that he stayed up late at night making soap.  I knew this was a pattern but I didn't know that Hollywood was on to us, lol!


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 24, 2014)

And now you know why, when you say you make soap, people always ask "Oh, like in Fight Club, ha ha?". 

BTW, the correct answer to that question is "Yes".


----------



## marilynmac (Aug 24, 2014)

*Breaking bad and Fight Club*

Yesterday my daughter and I were making soap decked out in our aprons, safety goggles, and rubber gloves.  We felt like it was a combination of "Breaking Bad" and "Fight Club".


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL, I was discussing LS soapmaking with another local soaper I happened upon at Walmart by the castor oil.  Someone overheard us talking, and told her companion that we were making drugs!  I had never watched Breaking Bad enough to realize that it could be misinterpreted quite that way.


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, that was pretty presumptuous!


----------



## onesickfreak (Aug 24, 2014)

where i live at the locality is well known for its trailer park chemistry..  i sometimes wonder if im gonna get my doors kicked in while making a batch...  (of soap)


----------



## green soap (Aug 24, 2014)

When I started making soap in this area and before I found good suppliers of NaOH I looked for it in several hardware stores in Los Angeles. 

me:  Tiene hidroxido de sodio?  se usa para abrir tuberias pero tambien para hacer jabon!  yo solo quiero hacer jabon!   

them:  No, no tenemos, la gente lo usa para fabricar anfetaminas. 

me: No, amfetaminas no, yo solo fabrico jabon!  

Then they follow me around the store with curiosity.  I swear I just want to make soap!!!!!!!!

I gave up and found some in my smallish town out of the big town....where I payed a bit more for it and asked for it in English.  True story.


----------



## marilynmac (Aug 24, 2014)

ok, we _were_ doing the dangerous chemistry dressed for soapmaking, outside the RV, parked in the trailer park.  It felt the part. The Crystal Ship.


----------



## godschild (Aug 24, 2014)

One of my fav movies.  I have been thinking about calling the fat sucking clinic in the next town over to inquire of how to get my hands on some of their supply lol so I can soap it.  Flipping sick but if I will soap fat of other animals, what's the difference ya know?


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 24, 2014)

Those real life analogies to the underworld are pretty funny guys.  Appearances are sometimes everything.  Late night chemistry with goggles and gloves, a fume hood, and unknown fatty substances -- that's all some people need to know to draw conclusions.  Wouldn't they be surprised if they stuck around for the cut -- or better yet, the shower!


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to post something else somewhere else.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

When I first started soapmaking I was  at my local ACO and had 6 bottles of lye in my cart.  My next door neighbor was a couple customers behind me though I hadn't noticed.  All of a sudden he says in a loud voice.."Hey, I thought they shut down your meth lab" people looked at me and then he started laughing.  I laughed and then explained that I was really making soap.   I actually took some in to the gals/guy at ACO a week later.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 27, 2014)

Another amazing true story.  I had no idea that's where this thread would lead but I love it.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DiddlyO (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never been a fan of low slung pants on men, but.....


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 27, 2014)

Another interesting direction, DiddlyO.  I missed that during the movie.  I must have been glued to the pink soap.  Thanks for pointing it out; a Pitt fan should never miss such an opportunity!


----------



## bjbarrick (Aug 27, 2014)

Best Movie Ever! When I moved in with my hubby 2 years ago, he asked me if I ever saw it. I was kinda sheltered growing up, so I never got to. He turned it on and I just fell in love with it. After watching Brad Pitt make soap, I got curious and wanted to try it myself. Thanks to this movie, I'm now addicted to making soap lol. 

At least they used a couple good looking guys in the movie, always makes everything better!


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 27, 2014)

godschild said:


> One of my fav movies.  I have been thinking about calling the fat sucking clinic in the next town over to inquire of how to get my hands on some of their supply lol so I can soap it.  Flipping sick but if I will soap fat of other animals, what's the difference ya know?



Our city is in the process of deciding to let in a medical waste facility. What's everyone asking me? "You gonna jump the fence to get stuff for soapmaking?" They think they are just SO funny. But I say, if I could jump the fence for free fat and then sell it for $12 a bar - you betcha!


----------



## Sagebrush (Aug 27, 2014)

Fight Club was one of my favorite movies for years before I even became interested in making soap. I hadn't watched it since I've been making soap, but managed to sit down and watch it today, actually! People mention Fight Club when they find out I make soap all the time...I'm glad I already knew the references


----------

